
List of Places to Promote Your New App or Website - nmfert
https://coderrocketfuel.com/article/list-of-places-to-promote-your-website
======
azhenley
Are there any semi-automated services for this? Back when I made Flash games
there was a service that would submit it to a list of websites for you and
distributed information along with it (like control and screenshots). It was
very, very handy.

~~~
Nilef
Yeah I do this - [https://Aidem.network](https://Aidem.network)

------
Nilef
If you don’t have time, we do this for you @
[https://Aidem.network](https://Aidem.network)

~~~
fastball
Yeah, what the heck, this is the perfect opportunity to pitch your product.

Who is downvoting this?

------
omarhaneef
It would be interesting to see an "impact" score for these sites. (in average
impressions perhaps)

It would be even more interesting to see a comparison with an "impact score"
for a write up in TechCrunch etc.

------
politician
This brings back memories of the time before Google Search.

------
W-Stool
This is extremely useful and for me - timely. Many thanks.

